# Fischteig



## DeutenerAngler (16. Januar 2012)

Kann mir einer ein fischteig rezept geben?


----------



## Wolfsburger (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

paar mehr informationen wären nicht schlecht...


----------



## DeutenerAngler (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

kann man da auch noch was rein mischen damit die besser beißen?


----------



## Lukasbrings (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

im sommer kannst du da noch zucker rein tun. honig macht den teig bombenfest ! im winter ist forelli oder fischöl nicht schlecht


----------



## DeutenerAngler (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

was ist forelli?


----------



## BARSCH123 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

Du kaufst dir:

Fischmehl
Blutmehl
Lebermehl
50/50 Boilimix 
Ein paar Eier 

Und Knetest nach belieben drauf los.. 

Kannst den Teig aber nach belieben ausbauen, zb. mit Knoblauchsaft und Birdfood.

Tl.


----------



## DeutenerAngler (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

gibt es das alles in einem angelladen?


----------



## Windelwilli (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

Zwieback+Wasser+kneten = 1a Teig #6

oder Mehl+Wasser+Zucker und für die Farbe nach belieben Puddingpulver deiner Wahl.


----------



## DeutenerAngler (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

das ist mal eine klare ansage^^


----------



## DeutenerAngler (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

soll man das dann trocken lagern oder wie?


----------



## kati48268 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

Teig musst'e in einem geschl. Pott lagern, Tupper oder so was, sonst trocknet er aus.

Und als Empfehlung: der Burner unter den Angelteigen.


----------



## rotrunna (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

Geheimtipp: Nimm Brot und feuchte es mit Rum an, dann hast du ein schönes Aroma ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

Grundzutat für Bequemeizzateig aus der Supermarkt Kühltheke
Zugaben:Flüssigaromen,geriebener Käse,fein gemahlene Pellets/Forelli etc.


----------



## zanderprofi1 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

Ich habe im sommer Immer so gefischt: semmelbröseln + teichwasser + zimt +Zucker = 1a teig, habe aber aufgehört damit, weil ich jetzt mit boilies angle  habs auf die größeren abgesehn...


----------



## kerasounta (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

ich habe immer helles Fischmehl genommen..

dazu normales mehl für die bindung...sonneblumenöl -wasser-ein paar zermixte sardellen mit rein für den geruch oder borelöl..ist eine aRt Fischtran oder fischöl konzentriert..stinkt wie Sau lockt aber an.. und je nach dem kann man auh andere zusätze reinmischen..

achte darauf das der teig nicht zu hart oder zu weich wird...

manche nehmen auch süsse Geschmacksrichtungen wie Vanille oder  
Erdbeer zusatz...

Auf die optimale Mishung kommt es an, genug Fischmehl für den geruch und auch niht zu wenig Weizenmehl für die Konsistenz..

manchmal muss man auch öfter ansetzen, mir sind sehr oft auch niht gelungen...


----------



## Allround (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

mein teig rezept:
semmeln mit wasser anfeuchtenund mit butter verkneten (macht den teig stabiler) und dan mit semmelbröseln in die richtige konsistenz bringen... und je nach beliben mit zucker oder vanillezucker oder was auch immer du mit reintun willst... bei teig kannste deine kreative ader ausleben... hatte früher mit so ziemlich allem experimentiert und du fängst auf so gut wie alles, von essig über chilli und frühstücksfleisch oder auch zitrone, bohnen, pudding, götterspeise, red bull, etc:

tu rein was die küche hergibt!!!


----------



## DerAngelmensch (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

Semmelbrösel+Wasser+kneten nach meiner Erfahrung bester teig oder 1 dose mais in einen micer geben und pühriren + weizen tostbrot + rum aroma+ kneten


----------



## schomi (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

oder so!

http://www.hausfrauenseite.de/haushalt/knete.html


----------



## Tom (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab von meiner Tochter mal aus einer 
Not heraus ihre Knete zum Angeln genommen. 
(Übrigens: War die Knete von Play-Dooh! Die ist 
nach dem Lesen eines Artikels der Zeitschrift Öko-Test
im hohen Bogen im Sondermüll gelandet.)

Gibt es in allen Farben und mit etwas Vanille-Aroma
bissen sogar Karpfen drauf. 

Mit Selberkneten hab ichs auch probiert, war mir aber zu
schwierig, weil es anscheinend wenig Rezepte mit eindeutigen
Mengenangaben gibt. 

Einfach Semmeln und Butter?? Einfach Fischmehl!
Aber wieviel den genau? Da wären ein Details schon gut!


Den Tipp von schomi kann ich nur empfehlen.........
und haben wir auch schon probiert. Ist auch ne 
Riesengaudi für die Kids und fängt auch! #6

Gruß
Tom


----------



## flasha (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*

Der ultimative Karpfenteig:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=31115

Klappt nicht nur auf Karpfen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischteig*



dertomac schrieb:


> ....weil es anscheinend wenig Rezepte mit eindeutigen
> Mengenangaben gibt. ...



Weil das auch niemand braucht...
Wenn jemand nicht kochen kann und kein Verständnis von den Grundbegriffen dazu hat, dann klappt nichteinmal ein Rezept mit exakten Angaben, zumal die meisten Zutaten einfach auch Schwankungen unterliegen.
Mehl ist selbst vom selben Typ(z.B. Typ E405) nicht stets das Gleiche hinsichtlich, Bindefähigkeit, Quellvermögen etc...




dertomac schrieb:


> ...Einfach Semmeln und Butter?? Einfach Fischmehl!
> Aber wieviel den genau?...



Ich habe dazu schonmal ein Rezept hier zum Besten gegeben, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, wo es zu lesen ist.
Die genauen Mengenangaben bekomme ich auch nicht aus dem Kopf zusammen, weil ich den Teig jedesmal frei Schnauze kreiere, bis die Konsistenz passt und das ist auch das hauptsächliche Ziel.
Die Zutatenauswahl trägt hauptsächlich der Konsistenz und dem Nährwert Rechnung, weil die beiden Kriterien vordergründig sind.
Nur ein Teig mit Nährwert hat dauerhaft Erfolg und eben auch nur einer, der nicht gleich vom Haken fällt.
Daher kommen als Hauptzutaten nur solche in Frage, die einen hohen Stärke- und/oder Eiweißgehalt aufweisen.
Es kommt daher nicht von ungefähr, dass Zwieback für Teig 'ne taugliche Zutat ist.
Kombiniert mit Eiweißmixpräparaten(die Bodybuilderszene lässt grüßen) wird aus Zwieback, Bodybuildereiweißpräparat, Honig und Gewürzen(z.B. Zimt, Kardamom, gemahlener Anis...) ein sehr fängiger und super haltbarer Teig.
Eiweiße binden sehr stark, ebenso stärkehaltige Mehle, Blutplasma, Blutmehl usw..., das sollte man wissen, der Rest ist dann kein Problem mehr.

Davon ab, ist Tuttafriends- Karpfentod, im Link von Flasha auch ein Hammer unter den Teigen.


----------

